# Discreet Rat Housing?



## Shine (Feb 20, 2015)

So I'm technically not supposed to have rats in my apartment, but since I know the staff tend to "look the other way" and won't be coming in and checking anyway, I'm seriously considering getting a couple for Christmas. Just in case, though, I want a cage that sort of "blends in" or would be easy to hide if there were a surprise inspection. Any ideas?


----------



## crow (Nov 18, 2015)

Definitely don't get rats without the landlord's permission. Just really not a good idea at all. If they don't decide to "look the other way" what happens? Homeless you, or abandoned rats?


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

Rats get a bad rap.You can have dogs and cats, which can bark and howl,,,but a little rat? Time to educate people. All the best.


----------



## RatEmporiumToronto (Jun 10, 2015)

crow said:


> Definitely don't get rats without the landlord's permission. Just really not a good idea at all. If they don't decide to "look the other way" what happens? Homeless you, or abandoned rats?


Agreed. I know you may go adopt them anyways but if the landlord eventually does find out it could be a bit of a catastrophe! You would have to be prepared to be hiding them for their entire lifespans so around a few years which is a long time to hide pets from a landlord. Possibly introduce them to your pets! I have a friend whose ferrets were banned but they introduced their ferrets to the landlord and once they realized how friendly they were they let it slide!


----------



## Kuildeous (Dec 26, 2014)

Okay, well, you don't have rats yet, so this allows you to open up communication with the landlord. That's far better than trying to hold the conversation after the rats are discovered because that puts you in the position of lying tenant. 

Perhaps a better question is what web sites can you show the landlord to put his mind at ease? I'm sure there are some articles done on how rats are good pets. At the very least, I recall a video of like 15 tricks done by rats. This video is nice because it shows rats ranging freely in an open room. Bring those to the landlord's attention and see if he'll make an allowance for rats. Explain to him that you are aware of the pet deposit and that you would ensure the rats would not cause damage to his unit. 

Like others, I would suggest not hiding them because you may be forced to give them up on really short notice, which could be just as bad as releasing them into the wild. You'd be in violation of the lease, so the landlord doesn't even have to give you any breathing room to find the rats a new home.

If you still want to hide, I suppose that you should have some noise when the landlord visits so he can't hear the rats' movements. I wouldn't know how to hide a cage visibly. I guess you could drape blankets over it, but rats love to check out new things, and you can expect the blanket to be moving fairly quickly.


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

Get a double critter Nation cage and the black cover for it; the cage itself is huge but inside the cover he'll have no clue what it is.

Note that I'm not endorsing breaking your landlord's rules; however I can also agree that if checkups aren't likely I really don't think rats are a bad idea (I assume no liability though!  )


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Yeah... Nothing like a giant cage on wheels with a cover to ease suspicion lol. Sorry, not trying to be mean, but I have a DCN and I cannot imagine it being discreet... He'll hear the scurrying inside and 100% know there's living things in there. 

That said, OP: Don't get them knowing they are against your lease. It just isn't worth it. It is easy to notice someone has rats too, because they can have a rather strong odor. Not their bodies, but they mark a LOT in their cage and it smells rather quickly even after a cleaning. They also need ventilation (they are prone to breathing issues) so you can't keep them in a closet or solid-walled piece of furniture. 

I would either try to convince the landlord or wait until your lease is up and find a place that specifically allows "small caged animals". Then you should be good. Keeping them illegally isn't worth being evicted or having to take the animals you buy to the shelter when you get caught.


----------



## Daphne88 (Oct 19, 2015)

Many shelters and rescues check with the potential adopters landlords to ensure that animals are allowed before approving an adoption. Why? Because many animals end up dropped off at these places (or worse, tossed out on the street) because people get pets when they're not allowed to have them.

It's really not fair to the animals.

Get permission for the animals before obtaining them, otherwise you may very well be toying with their lives.

They're alive. You can't hide them effectively.


----------

